# Office Group Photos - First Time



## keith204 (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw a thread similar to this, but am looking for a bit more personalized advice to my specific scenario--and didn't want to hijack that thread.

In a few days, I will be shooting a group of 8-10 people at the place I work (Duck Creek Technologies.  The company writes computer software for insurance carriers).  The 8-10 people are on a 'team' who just completed a year-long project.  They want a "group shot" to put in a couple publications. 

If it's nice outside, there are a few patches of grass, and a decent backdrop of a line of trees across the street as shown in this picture of our CEO.  (I took this before I knew what I was doing... with a cheapo Canon 75-300... just learning apertures)







If it's incredibly sunny, then we will have another issue.  Also, on a group shot I worry about the road being in the way (wider angle).  Indoors all we have are flourescent lights  so that will be another issue.

The company atmosphere is "jeans & tshirts"... certainly not suit and tie.  Being dressed up for them would be slacks and a button-down shirt.

I figure I will use my 40D, 17-85 IS, and a couple off-camera flashes (one main, one filler).  

Any ideas on positioning, what to look for, angles, lighting, etc?  This is my first time doing something like this, so any ideas at all would be great!


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

Make sure the gang has at least 15 minutes to spend. Shoot the standard group shot then get super creative. Keep in mind that just standing there is tough. Have some sitting some leaning or whatever. These shots are tough so be sure to try as many different approaches as possible.

Love & Bass


----------

